# Does Sweetcorn help you lose weight?



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

I was told today that due to the body not being able to digest sweetcorn easily, it has to continiously work and in turn increase metabolism which helps you lose weight.

However, just read a quick article saying that the glucose in sweet corn actually makes you put on weight.

So what is the truth,does anybody know and can shed some light on this please?

Thank you


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

So that's why my sh!t looks like its been attacked with a BB gun! Hard to digest hmmm. I also heard that eating cold foods do the same as your body needs to work at heating the food up for it to be able to digest sufficiently.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

phoenixlaw said:


> So that's why my sh!t looks like its been attacked with a BB gun! Hard to digest hmmm. I also heard that eating cold foods do the same as your body needs to work at heating the food up for it to be able to digest sufficiently.


That I knew about cold food. Although I have to admit, it was cold water to be specific that I've heard about before, which I drink plenty of anyway.


----------



## Phil D (Feb 21, 2010)

i think any increase in metabolism from sweetcorn is likely to be unsignificant concerning fat loss. If you want to increase metabolism take stimulants!


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Thats also the easy and most reliable option. If someone doesnt dive in to stimulants though I reckon everybit of everything you do with diet helps


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Sc4mp0 said:


> I reckon everybit of everything you do with diet helps


Even IF true, the difference would not be noticeable. To loose weight you need to eat less calories than you burn, simple.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

2004mark said:


> Even IF true, the difference would not be noticeable. To loose weight you need to eat less calories than you burn, simple.


Celery and Cucumbers for tea it is then


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

it makes a very tasty soup


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, lets go another way with this one.

35 grams of fiber takes about 250 calories to digest.

Fiber also helps elimination.

So, a higher fiber meal might take some more cals to digest, not to mention lower the glycemic load of that meal.

Celery probably takes about as much cals to digest as consume, not to mention chew.


----------



## Jacobs64 (Dec 10, 2011)

Sc4mp0 said:


> That I knew about cold food. Although I have to admit, it was cold water to be specific that I've heard about before, which I drink plenty of anyway.


It takes 1kcal to heat up a litre of water by one degree. If that's of any interest to anyone


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Jacobs64 said:


> It takes 1kcal to heat up a litre of water by one degree. If that's of any interest to anyone


I thought it was like 350 cals for a gallon of ice water?

That number rings a bell.


----------

